
Snowden's father says NSA leaker may return to US if certain conditions are met - Libertatea
http://rt.com/usa/snowden-father-return-usa-377/
======
guelo
I agree this is not really news but if you do want to read this story it's
better to read the source at NBC which has a little more information and the
actual interview, [http://www.today.com/news/edward-snowdens-father-my-son-
not-...](http://www.today.com/news/edward-snowdens-father-my-son-not-
traitor-6C10480514)

------
jlgaddis
The headline is a little misleading.

"Lonnie Snowden, who has not spoken to his son since April, believes his son
was manipulated by third parties, including WikiLeaks."

~~~
jere
>Snowden wants to remain at large before trial and choose where it would take
place... Edward Snowden also would like prosecutors not to file a so-called
gag order, which bans information or any comments from being made public,
Lonnie Snowden said.

I don't understand. His father is just making this stuff up?

------
dragontamer
And once again, YCombinator shows its love affair with anything related to
Edward Snowden.

Are we just going to pretend that this forum is not tech related anymore? This
stuff is barely even news, and has reached "gossip" levels. There is literally
nothing of relevance to be said in this article.

~~~
amirmc
Note: YCombinator != HackerNews readers (I do agree that there's not much
substance to this article).

